# Change fs to fs/ft



## focusbob (Aug 17, 2013)

Hey mods,

Sorry if this is not the right place to post this, but didn't know where else to. I'm selling a guitar in the marketplace, I've decided to now accept trade offers and was hoping to change my header from fs to fs/ft. Is this possible?

Thanks


----------



## technomancer (Aug 17, 2013)

Next time use the report post feature on the first post in the thread and one of us will get it.


----------

